# A little walnut ....milling !!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Literally they were little walnuts. These are some short pieces of walnut (40-51" long and around 14-17" dia) I've had laying around a year or so. I sawed them first due to IF I sawed the bigger shorts first I wouldn't want to ever saw these. Kinda like easier to go up the ladder than down (corporate that is). There were 12 this time....more to go.

Just a few pics to enjoy!! I'll try to get posted all of them on my website and put link here maybe this weekend. You'll notice how the walnut has many wild variations in color. Part is due to the drying process, the longer it dries the more blackness that most know it by appears. Some here will be from the laying around for a yr or two. In the last pic you'll notice the color as it's drier at the ends.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Why oh Why do you do this to me?


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Mmmmmm, walnut. Slobber slobber.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Aard said:


> Why oh Why do you do this to me?


DO WHAT!!????0:grin:0:laugh2::laugh2: (Looking the up and the other way...LOL)

Your LUCKY I don't have pics yet of todays WIDE crotch!!! I figured that guitar table is going to cost me a arm and a LOG!!!LOL :crying2:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Barter value just went up.
(kidding)


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, what beautiful grain and color! Wish I was closer, I love to make some jewelry boxes from that.
Do you ever section out bowl blanks from these types of logs?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Gary Beasley said:


> Wow, what beautiful grain and color! Wish I was closer, I love to make some jewelry boxes from that.
> Do you ever section out bowl blanks from these types of logs?


Thanks Gary. I don't normally cut bowl blanks BUT I have a few too short at this time frame that I'm considering sawing out....I'm not sure on the cut pattern to get the most out of it. I also have some right at the stump shorts that have that curving root compression. I need to know on them if I slice in towards center of log or slice off kinda like grade lumber. I don't want to ruin or waste that perfect cut by lack of knowledge.

The large double 90 deg crotch as I cut the other day is pretty BUT I think I could've gained by slicing the flattest crotch off first then rotated 90 deg and cut bookmatched crotches from the balance.

Gary you might check your link to your Etsy ...doesn't work (or at least the 3 times on this comp. and once on my other)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

We sawed 9 more shorts Thurs eve and Fri morning one being a double crotch that the 2nd being 90 deg as one of the forks of the first.....FILLED the saw UP. Sorry no pics ready for web yet....SSSSHHHH I really don't want Aard to drool on his computer twice in the same week, it makes it spark and shoots out adjectives


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

I was going to say.
NOT AGAIN!
Thankfully I don't have to say that...
YET!


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Thanks Gary. I don't normally cut bowl blanks BUT I have a few too short at this time frame that I'm considering sawing out....I'm not sure on the cut pattern to get the most out of it. I also have some right at the stump shorts that have that curving root compression. I need to know on them if I slice in towards center of log or slice off kinda like grade lumber. I don't want to ruin or waste that perfect cut by lack of knowledge.
> 
> The large double 90 deg crotch as I cut the other day is pretty BUT I think I could've gained by slicing the flattest crotch off first then rotated 90 deg and cut bookmatched crotches from the balance.
> 
> Gary you might check your link to your Etsy ...doesn't work (or at least the 3 times on this comp. and once on my other)


I quit trying to sell on Etsy not long after I started it, takes too much time to make it effective, my full time job gets in the way.
Best cut pattern I know is to split it at the pith line and make a block about as long as it is wide. Then I mount my faceplate on the flat side and dig in. Those root balls can give you some really good bowls if your saw survives cutting it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've got most of these logs on my website http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html 

I like 3 more logs having them all on there...computer issues.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Updated the link ..... http://www.tsmfarms.com/walnut-shorts.html


----------

